# northern lights, 400 watt hps, scrog, first time grow



## urkstar (Apr 27, 2008)

i have been looking forward to posting my first grow journal for a very long time.  i have tried to grow weed twice before under very unrealistic conditions but not im glad that i have everything that i need to have a successful grow.  i built a 2x2x4 grow box that i can fit 14 one gallon containers in.  i am using fox farms ocean soil with organic fertz.. stoned right now and cant remember names.  im gonna have the hps 18 inches above the seeds.  im gonna start 12/12 after a week of vegging and then add a net when the plants are above 4 or 5 inches.  i am really looking forward to starting this grow and any advice is greatly appreciated.


----------



## PeaceKiller (Apr 27, 2008)

Hi urkstar.

Looks like your off to a great start and have a good gameplan lined up. I'll be watching this one. I can't offer any advice due to my inexperience.
Are you going to be venting? Those 400W can give off some heat. Maybe you will leave the door cracked with a fan blowing in.

Good luck brother!


----------



## liermam (Apr 27, 2008)

Seems kind of early to add a net yet.

I mean, assuming half of those go male, thats still 7 females to branch out in a 2x2 space. Maybe you would be better off having them grow tall?

Everything else looks fantastic though, great work!


----------



## urkstar (Apr 27, 2008)

ok today 9 seeds were germed and went into the pots.  i have the 400 watt hps 18 inches above them with a fan blowing on them.  here are some pics of their first day of life.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Apr 27, 2008)

Looks good.


----------



## smokybear (Apr 27, 2008)

Well it looks good so far. I am unsure of your scrog though. It's a great method with clones but it's going to be a pain having to remove the males from the screen. Just my thoughts. Other than that, things are looking good. What are your temps? Keep us posted. Take care and be safe.


----------



## passtheblunt (Apr 27, 2008)

hey man looks like a good set up you have their , i have NEVER grown b4 so any advice i give is purely based on what i have read up, and not anything else, just a warning 

anyway i'm gonna be following this grow journal for the next wee while i think, the space IMO is far too small for the amount of plants your trying 2 grow, especially when you take into consideration your using SCROG, also noone seems to have mentioned yet youd be better getting something on those walls, either maylar or matt finished paint (the matt finished paint seems 2 be the most effecient in most peoples opinion), i would also say that with a 400watt light in that confined space, your really gonna want some ventilation in that place. ive read that you can use a few computer fans to vent your grow cabinet (please correct me if this is wrong ) 

also, could i just ask, why are you flowering them so earlie? people normally give their plants atleast 4-5weeks of vegging, and if its because of limited space, why did you not just stick one or two in and get a nice big plant? (i may have missed something so soz if i have)

still new to this so, i must stress again this is only my opinion 
peace out peeps x


----------



## IRISH (Apr 28, 2008)

urkstar, my set-up is basically the same, and it gets very hot in there with a 400w hps, but it can be done. if u got the resources, i'd say go with a coolable hood, yours looks as it might be, and pull that heat out of your box. if you dont though, its do-able with fans and leaving door cracked open. i'm at 7 days of 12/12 with only fans so far, and all is well. good luck with your grow.


----------



## urkstar (Apr 28, 2008)

if you guys noticed there is only half a back to the grow box.  this is so that the fan will literally just blow the air out of the box.  i am keeping the doors cracked and i plan on covering the box with a blanket when i switch the lights off so there wont be any light leaks.  the temps in the box are fine im just waitin for the seeds to sprout.  all 10 seeds germed and all 10 are in there now.  i want them to get a little growth before i switch the lights so ill leave them on for about another week.


----------



## passtheblunt (Apr 28, 2008)

lol i didnt actually notice that hole  suppose thats a good a way as any to vent it 

bit confused with this part though...



> i plan on covering the box with a blanket when i switch the lights off so there wont be any light leaks



do you not mean when the lights are on?


----------



## urkstar (Apr 29, 2008)

when the light in the box is off.  im going to close the door leave the fan on for vent still and just throw a blanket over the box so no light gets in and turns them hermie.


----------



## Melissa (Apr 29, 2008)

good luck urkstar ,,
dont know how hot it is where you are but i turn off my fan with the lights :48:


----------



## maineharvest (Apr 29, 2008)

Thats a really cool setup you got there.  I need to build me one of those someday.   You seem to have everything covered but just make sure there is no light leaks with just a blanket covering any holes or cracks.  Im using a blanket as a door on my closet since for some reason there is no door on my closet.(i rent a house so I cant really mess with anything).  I bought a thick black curtain and hung that up and then put a big blanket outside of that so there is no leaks at all.  Good luck on your grow


----------



## passtheblunt (Apr 29, 2008)

ahhhh right  sorry stupid question 
least i learnt somefin though


----------



## urkstar (Apr 29, 2008)

the grow box is in a closer with no door so i plan on putting up a curtain along with the blanket so i doubt there will be any leaks.  it has been two and a half days since i put the germed seeds in the soil and they still havnt popped yet.  everytime i leave my house i come home hoping to see little green plants but none yet.  i think the process is usually 3 to 4 days tho so tomorrow there should be somethin


----------



## Tater (Apr 29, 2008)

I'm mentally telling your girls to grow.  Ok wait for it...... unnngngnhhghhghhh *POP* oh god brain aneurysm.

Did it work?

Nice set up I wish you all the best.

I second whoever said you should pant the walls at least white.  Why waste precious lumens when paint is cheap, but thats just me.  Personally I use dual sided poly.  There I go ramblin again, me is high so I'm signing off.  Have fun and play safe!


----------



## urkstar (Apr 30, 2008)

ok.. i checked the soil today because i had a suspicion that the seeds had all died and i think they died... 3 days seemed to be a lot for them to sprout and i unearthed a few pots and the germed seeds looked almost the same as they did when i put them in.  they dont look dead but i gave them some water and unfortunately they are probably all going to die .  im not sure what caused this because i gave them a good watering before putting the germed seeds in the pots and the pots still had a little water in them yesterday.. oh well


----------



## liermam (Apr 30, 2008)

Get some mylar or Panda Plastic. You'll be amazed at how much cleaner the grow box looks. And if you get panda plastic, you have no need at all for a blanket.


----------



## passtheblunt (Apr 30, 2008)

just for next tym m8, donno what germination process you use, but i found this on the green house seed co. 's site...

Germination
Cannabis seeds need 3 factors to germinate successfully: moisture, warmth and darkness.
Ideally you should use filtered rainwater, but if the tap water of your area is safe to drink you can as well use it for germination purposes. The amount of chlorine added to the water kills bacteria and impurities in the water, which helps in reducing the risk of infection. If the level of chlorine is too high it will slow the germination process but it will not kill the seedling. If the local tap water supply is not safe to drink then do not use it to germinate seeds. Bottled water, without additives or gas, is a good source of water for germination.
For best results, fill a glass with clean water at a temperature between 18 and 25 degrees (room temperature). Drop the seeds into the water. The seeds should be left to soak in a dark place at a temperature between 20 and 25 degrees C / 67 - 78 degrees F. A drawer in your kitchen, away from heat sources like an oven, is usually suitable. Check the seeds after 5-10 minutes and tap down the ones that are floating. If they continue to float just let them. After 12 hours move the seeds onto a plate, between two wet layers of cotton or toilet paper.

If you use toilet paper use multiple squares to form a thick layer. Leave the plate in a closed dark space (the same drawer would be fine) and make sure to keep the layers moist. Do not soak them. 

Usually within 48-72 hours the seeds swell and split their casing shell. When the white, initial root is visible at the crack in the seed casings the seed is ready to be planted. Soaking the seed after the root is exposed can result in early root damage. Plant the seeds in a clean, pH balanced medium (5.5-6.0). Point the tip of the root downwards. The medium should be loose and light with very good drainage. We suggest a blend of good quality soil and Perlite*, or Rockwool*. Cannabis seeds should be planted 2-5 mm. deep, using containers at least 10 cm deep to allow the initial tap root to grow straight down.

The container should have drainage holes to prevent drowning the seeding. The medium or soil should be thoroughly wet, but not soaked. High humidity is essential to good germination rates. Keep the planted seeds covered with clear plastic, or keep them moist with a sprayer every few hours. Place the planted seeds under horticultural lights or a cold white neon tube in a warm humid environment (20 - 25 degrees C / 67 - 78 degrees F).

Remove plastic covers, once the cotyledons have opened and the first true leaves are forming. Keep medium or soil damp and start fertilizing for optimal growth.


----------



## Ethan-2.6- (Apr 30, 2008)

I <3 northern lights. *Pulls up a chair*


----------



## Tater (May 1, 2008)

I had the same thing happen with my seeds, they all cracked and looked like they were going to grow then died and turned mushy, I think I may have kept them to wet.  Oh well I'm germing 15 more directly put into rockwool cubes that soaked over night so I will let you know how that worked, all the best and I hope they pull through for you.


----------



## go-go (Nov 6, 2008)

cool my first setup was a closet unit. ive grown northern light and found that it grows quite big so i suggest turning it real early keep us all informed on your progress and good luck


----------

